# Help with CPU upgrade.....Cele to P4 which one?



## GuitarBoy

Grettings all! I am new here. Seems like a very cool place to get info from. 

I need your help please.

I am getting into gaming a bit, mostly playing BF1942. I recently purchased a ATI Xtast 128mb video card and its alot better then the Intel chip set i was using. I am currently getting about 20-40 frames per second in that game. So now I want to upgrade the CPU, Keep in mind I have a budget and I'm not looking for the absoluete BEST cpu money/system can buy.


I have a Compaq S5200NX, I purchased it for mainly recording, I have Pro Tools and DigiDesign 002 Rack, and this computer does a great job at recording... No problems whatsoever. 

I want to UPGRADE the CPU from this Intel Celeron 2.7GHz to a faster P4.

I called tech support 1-800-okcompaq and the guy seemed a little unsure, but he told me my mother board will support a 3.2 GHZ P4 with any FSB speed. Im not sure if I should believe him so I wanted to ask you guys 1st.

I have done my home work, I searched-searched-and searched some more for information on my mobo, but couldnt find much.  This is all I could dig up

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07845


I have a ASUS P4G533-LA mobo, and ASUS's website doesnt not have any info on it. I believe these's mobo's were just made for HP for this series of computers. Well anyway keep in mind I'm not looking to replacing this mobo for another cpu..... Here's my specs

Compaq s5200nx
1gig DDR mem (upgrade)
Intel Cele 2.7
ASUS P4G533LA mobo


Anybody know what type of P4 I should get? Thank you all so very much for you time and patience.

Chris


----------



## 4W4K3

http://reviews.pimprig.com/cases/pctoys_simplemax_101.php?page=2 this person had a P41.8A processor in his st one time "ASUS P4G533-LA board
- Pentium 4 1.8A/Celeron 2.0/2.2A". but im not sure if you can get anything NEW in that board. i found a BIOS update HERE but no info. and THIS  is YOUR mobo..but its not the LA edition (i believe "LA" just stands for upgraded features that came with your mobo...it SHOULD be the same specs) just like the NF7-S version supports the SAME stuff as the NF7(it just has extra features) so according to that cahrt it supports P4 and Celeron (Willamette, Northwood). BUT if you get a new CPU you can only run at 400fsb...which is not going to help at all. hope that helps...i tried lol.


----------



## Praetor

If you're intent on keeping the mobo, upgrade to the highest P4A you can get your hands on or afford... the 400Mhz FSB of the NorthwoodA will be the greatest limiting factor however you are using a CeleronA at 400Mhz so it shouldnt be too bad an upgrade.

How much memory do you have? What kind of memory is it (DDR/RDRAM)?


----------

